# GSG Offers AlbaChem Vinyl Letter Removing Solvent



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

AlbaChem vinyl letter removing solvent eradicates heat transfer vinyl film and residual adhesives on most fabrics. Fast drying and nonstaining, it can save time and money by reducing rejects. A narrow-tipped, easy-pour spout facilitates application and minimizes waste. The nonflammable formula is sold in 32-ounce bottles individually or in cases of 12. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

